# Any soccer fans around?



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

European leagues are about to get underway, so I was wondering if there are any soccer fans in the forum. If so, who do you support, and what are your expectations for the upcoming year?

As for me, I'm Arsenal til I die.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

My husband and daughter are Arsenal fans.

Me?  I' m from Edinburgh and a die-hard Hibs fan (aka Hibee)

BTW - it's FOOTBALL, not soccer!


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually it's association football. The English were the ones who coined the term "soccer". And on an international forum, "soccer" is much more exact than "football", which can refer to dozens of games.


----------



## skilletmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Soccer or football it's still the beautiful game.  I'm a barcelona fan and I have excellent expectations for the upcoming year, provided they make some much needed changes.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Changes that won't include Cesc, at least not until next summer. Barca has so much talent it's sickening. If they aren't in the finals of the Champions League it's a disappointment for them.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Blue is the colour 

I've been a Chelsea fan for many years, but i've lost touch lately. Went to most matches when i lived in London in the 70's. but never when they were playing away at West ham.Too much trouble and potential loss of body parts. Seen them play the Gunners, Perms a-flowing. ( how silly did they look, looking back now eh?)

Also supported Leeds utd when i was growing up in Harrogate. Went to their home matches when i was supposed to be at ice skating lessons. Sort of supported Manchester utd too. but that was just cos i fancied George Best.  As you can see I was a bit loose with my allegiances.

Nowadays I watch what I think will be good when I can. Missed the whole of the world cup apart from the USA/England match which I saw supping beer outside a cafe in Rehoboth beach. (I was cheering on the Americans) We Scots tend to support any team thats doing well against the English. Not nice I know, but we do have history)

So whats you're predictions for the European cup. I know you'll say Arsenal for the cup, but who are the best contenders for 2nd place and what will be the best matches to focus on?

I'm gonna say good luck and mean it. Got to support the CT team eh?

BH


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

West Ham, Bughut?  My secretary is a real fan. Her son has a couple of season tickets (don't ask...) and she goes to most of their home games, a real example of loyalty!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

tylerm713 said:


> Actually it's association football. The English were the ones who coined the term "soccer". And on an international forum, "soccer" is much more exact than "football", which can refer to dozens of games.


Excuse me? We invented the game here in the UK - and we choose to keep calling it football - and that's our right! The word 'soccer' is from the word Asscociated (socca) - but just because some parts of the globe choose to call it that, doesn't mean that we in the UK should follow suit.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ishbel, you can call it whatever you want. I couldn't care less. I'll stick with calling it soccer.

Bughut, I would love to say the Gunners are going to take the cup, but I have a few concerns and reservations going into the season. 1) We lack a world-class keeper. Almunia has moments where he seems to be great, and others that leave me scratcing my head. I'm a bit dissappointed that Wenger couldn't lure someone like Schwarzer or Reina (either would be an upgrade, IMO). There's still hope that we may secure Schwarzer or Given. 2) Our defence has something to prove after the loss of Campbell, Gallas, Senderos, and Silvestre. I like the addition of Koscielny, I think he will be a solid defender along with Vermaelen in the middle, but the fact of the matter is that neither are tested central defenders in the EPL. 3) Everyone knows that Cesc is leaving after this year, including Cesc. I hope that doesn't affect his play on the pitch.

All in all, I think it will a solid year for Arsenal, and we should finish near the top of the league, but I think that if they can stay healthy, Barca is my pick to win it all.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Now, now...  there's absolutely no reason to be rude.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was thinking the same. No worries.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Still have a soft spot for Chelsea, but I dont take it so seriously these days. Maybe abit of friendly competition will spur me on.

At _this_ point I wish you all the best against SpartaTy.(ok if icall u Ty?)


----------



## beargy (Sep 30, 2010)

used to cover high school soccer while working at a daily newspaper and fell in love with the game ... I admit that I do not pay attention enough to international leagues and teams but I do find the World Cup to be one of the most exciting sporting events! If I were to begin watching international play, who should I root for?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I'm a fan of Hibernian football club (aka Hibs or the Hibees), an Edinburgh team - not great, but family loyalties mean they are 'my' team.

There are great English teams such as Manchester United, Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool.

Italy and Spain have some of the most fanatical 'fans'!

Turkish teams and Greek teams, too are  always reported in the UK newspapers.

Sadly, I now little of football from the rest of the world - apart from Australia!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

beargy said:


> used to cover high school soccer while working at a daily newspaper and fell in love with the game ... I admit that I do not pay attention enough to international leagues and teams but I do find the World Cup to be one of the most exciting sporting events! If I were to begin watching international play, who should I root for?


Watford. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//biggrin.gif No, root for Tottenham. The greatest team never to win anything.

Just kidding. I take that back. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif it's just a matter of time that Tottenham returns to its former glory. The last 20 years has been dominated by Man United. They're like the Yankees.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

kuan said:


> Watford. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//biggrin.gif No, root for Tottenham. The greatest team never to win anything.
> 
> Just kidding. I take that back. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif it's just a matter of time that Tottenham returns to its former glory. The last 20 years has been dominated by Man United. They're like the Yankees.


Never under any circumstances should you root for Tottenham. Maybe I'm biased though...

Beargy, I can't tell you who you should be a fan of. I couldn't tell you how I became an Arsenal fan. I'm from Louisiana; they play in London. I have no ties to Arsenal, yet I'm a fan. Becoming a fan just happens. Just watch matches from La Liga, EPL, Serie A, whatever you can catch on TV. You'll find yourself rooting for certain teams. Go from there.


----------

